# Joining sides on a basic box project



## toddg2 (Jan 26, 2009)

Hello all,

I am new to this topic and would like to ask your opinions on the basic box assembly. I would like to create a trinket box with 4 sides, bottom and hinged top. 

What would be the best approach to the joints all around?

:thumbsup:

Thanks !!


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

What tools have you? Dont forget to fill in your profile.


----------



## toddg2 (Jan 26, 2009)

Band saw, router, Jig Saw, Scroll saw, various sanders, OLD table saw (Cheap), Circular saw, chop saw, cheap dovetail jig (harbor freight) various hand tools, clamps etc.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*What 12Penny asked*

"What tools do you have? Dont forget to fill in your profile."
Without a profile we have no idea of your skill level or any info on your shop. You dont have to give out personal stuff but al least give us an idea of what tools you own. Generalizations will be fine. 
Once you do that, you will find that you will get a lot of replies to your post.


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

todd....... my first choice is always dovetails. However, I have seen some very nice boxes done with box joints or even mitered corners. At the bottom of the list would be half laps and butt joints. I suppose it depends on the look you're going for. Keep us posted and good luck.:hammer:


----------



## Majestic Builders (Nov 15, 2008)

im a box joint kind of guy i just like how you can make so many little squares fit together like they were born that way. ( i guess that's the idea in good joinery). I was playing around with splin joints today making a knick knack box there prety fun not to complex or anything, but i had an enjoyable time in the shop!


----------

